
Show HN: Nobody wants to listen to my problems so I made this - drum
http://www.blabdash.com
======
cliveowen
"I feel badly because the mechanism that allows me to feel is broken."

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang reference, love it.

------
angersock
Skimming over the problems, I am reminded how quickly internet forums devolve
into hateful banter.

------
ForrestN
Currently filled with incredibly depressing, offensive nonsense...

~~~
dwaltrip
I think it is a cool idea. Kind of like snapchat for status updates. We all
could use some letting out of built up feelings every now and then

------
swalsh
Allow me to vote up the good ones.

~~~
drum
Wasn't sure how to enable upvoting without requiring sign up. Maybe require an
email or captcha per upvote?

~~~
svmegatron
I'd start with just using a cookie to prevent repeat voting.

~~~
croikle
s/prevent/mildly discourage

~~~
svmegatron
...which is probably enough to start making the site usable.

I agree that it prevents _not at all_ against even the least sophisticated of
scripts, but in practice it will probably make an impact.

------
smallegan
Looks like most facebook news feeds I've seen.

~~~
igorgue
I disagree, they don't look like ads.

------
gamegoblin
I tried to give someone a " _hug_ " but asterisks aren't allowed :(

~~~
overload119
There should be an automated button for this: "hug"

~~~
Apocryphon
Maybe actions in general could be nice.

------
hatFolk
Intentions are good. Wish the internet was too.

------
renekooi
Default Bootstrap just doesn't feel right for this kind of thing :(

A 'posted (time) ago' thing on the main page would be nice. And the textareas
could use some additional padding sometimes
([http://puu.sh/3OGbF.png](http://puu.sh/3OGbF.png))

------
andrelaszlo
[http://www.blabdash.com/statements/589](http://www.blabdash.com/statements/589)

> I feel stupid because I made this website.

> This is just a hello world ROR app that accidentally got posted on Hacker
> News

------
anonymoushn
It's not clear which punctuation marks are not considered punctuation...

------
auston
This reminds me of a project by another HN user, @zackattack's
compassionpit.com. I think it's shut down now but it was growing last time I
spoke with him - you're probably onto something.

------
twixbar
Add the ability to get emailed when someone replies to what you wrote

~~~
drum
good idea!

------
befuddled
You need a home button once a comment has been submitted!

------
codesuela
Maybe Amen ( [https://getamen.com/](https://getamen.com/)) will buy this?

------
raldu
Here is an older one: [http://www.hatebook.com](http://www.hatebook.com)

------
wellboy
It needs to be a super dynamic reddit/HN where the order of posts change every
second!

------
mrleinad
Pretty boring if you ask me..

